# Total Lunar Eclipse - 2018 JAN 31



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

A Total Lunar Eclipse will be witnessed by many North Americans during the predawn hours of Wednesday 2018 JAN 31. It can be seen throughout Asia and Australasia during the evening.

This will occur with the Full Moon near perigee making it appear especially wide, although not quite as wide as the Full Moon earlier this month. Nevertheless, when the upcoming Full Moon is just outside the Earth's penumbra (outer eclipse shadow), it will be the brightest Moon since 2009 and until 2019. Nearness to the ecliptic is what provides the added brightness.

For those of us here in Chicagoland, the Moon will set while still totally eclipsed. Many observers to our east in North America may see only the initial partial phase of the eclipse. Many further west may observe all phases of the eclipse.

Below is a link to my Moon webpage. It includes a preview graphic for the eclipse as seen against an imaginary blue wall to make the shadow fully apparent. The predicted event timings are in CST (UT-6), but will occur at essentially the same real time for all observers experiencing nighttime; just adjust for your time zone. The depicted orientation and Moon altitudes are for an observer in Chicago.

Photos and descriptions of the eclipse would be welcome additions to this thread.

Link: http://www.CurtRenz.com/moon.html


----------

